# I'm a in trouble for basis training?



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (1 Oct 2004)

I'm heading to basic training in 12 days and im defenitly less in shape than I was when I passed my PT.  Will they send me home if I can't perform well during the physical training?


----------



## dutchie (1 Oct 2004)

Will they send me home if I can't perform well during the physical training?

The short answer is maybe, but it depends on how out of shape you are. In today's army, they will beast you, but it's pretty tough to sh*tcan you off the course. They CAN make your life so miserable you will want to quit, and if you're reg, in theory they could RTU you and send you through the course again (they can in the res too, but it's quite rare these days). But in reality, they will just make life unpleasant for you.

As a side note, how did you allow yourself to get out of shape? Not a great way to show your commitment to your unit, or your professionalism. You will likely see "arrived physically unprepared" on your course report. Laziness is something your course staff will hammer you for, not to mention your fellow section members.

Fair warning.


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (1 Oct 2004)

Well, there's no good reason beside thinking I would not get a call before January.   I had work and no time to train as much anymore.

I'm not saying I gained 20 pounds or anything but why I did "OK" at my physical exam, I would not score as well this time.   My main worry is how bad I am with push-ups.   At the training I could only do 23 and this dropped to 20 right now.

Basically, I still have a good cardio since my work was very physical but my overall body strength is not as good.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2004)

hahahaha you call that out of shape,


quit yer worries mate, I was lucky if i could do 5 with the pipe cleaners I had for arms at 17.

you will do fine, worry about learning, and making friends, and you will have a great time..

this ain't week 6 of "Survivor" where you will get voted out, it's the Canadian Army!   Enjoy

 ;D


----------



## Northern Touch (2 Oct 2004)

Don't worry about it, you'll do ok.
They will build you up with push ups its not gunna be like "do 50" the first day your there.

Just enjoy the...half way down....3 quarters....all the way...half way up....3 quarters....all teh way up...   :blotto:


----------



## winchable (2 Oct 2004)

And take some comfort in the fact that you may arrive out of shape, but you will most likely leave IN shape.

I'm sure you can improve a little bit before you head off anyhow.
I'm sure they'll appreciate the challenge you will present them, and do their upmost to motivate you and mould you into something they and you will be proud of.


----------



## skura (2 Oct 2004)

Besides, numbers like pushups, situps and sometimes even chinups come back up just as easily as they go down.  One week I did 30 pushups, the next week I barely got to 25, and last week I was back up to 30.  Only thing I did was on the week I 25, I did one more set then I usually do of 25 to push myself to do better next time.

It'll all work out


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (2 Oct 2004)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## QORvanweert (2 Oct 2004)

at least you have another 12 days to pump a few more off...


----------

